# Check engine light after



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

Today i got a oil change from the dealership. As i was waiting, i was reading on here how cruze's caught fire afte a oil change. Anyways, when i was driving away my check engine came on. Went back and they said could. Be they didnt place the cap on for not enough oil. Dude opens my hood, and instantly says its the cold air intake. N instantly blamed the cai for the problem. N all he did was reset the code by removing the battery. Now wtf do i do? They wont flash my car. N so on. Saying that if anything happens to my car they now knows its. Because of the cai n gm wont cover anymore. Is this bull true?


Sorry im using the iphone 4s to write the text and its cant do the job correctly. The siri program built into the phone.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I'd transfer dealers to start.. guy sounds like a complete dousche..

Second, what was the code?? If it had nothing to do with the intake, then it shouldn't matter. Me being a tech that understands modification, I service by a rule of thumb, 'if it doesnt directly affect a problem, leave it alone.' Third, resetting a code by disconnecting the battery is not how it should be done. We have diagnostic tools to do it instantly, why would he go that route?

Weird scenario man.. bummer you had to go through that..

To answer you last question though, technically yes, they can void your warranty for illegal(based on warranty regulations) modifications. Nothing no one cares to hear, I know, but it's the truth unfortunately.


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

When i called in, the guy who actually word on my car said it was an intake code for to much air intering the engine. But the service dude at the desk was just trying to warn me. But from what the guy said was placing a mod that saves fuel on a car thats built to save fuel will cause more engine problems. So he warned me to remove the intake b4 i come in for any service besides oil n tire changes. Now wtf the point.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

DMac1988 said:


> When i called in, the guy who actually word on my car said it was an intake code for to much air intering the engine. But the service dude at the desk was just trying to warn me. But from what the guy said was placing a mod that saves fuel on a car thats built to save fuel will cause more engine problems. So he warned me to remove the intake b4 i come in for any service besides oil n tire changes. Now wtf the point.


What intake do you have? Typically guys get the tune with the intake, then you can utilize the intakes full potential and use it properly. Some stock intakes do draw too much air, sneaking past the MAF, in result causing lean conditions, which is probably around what code you have. If you want to fix the intake, get the tune. If not, I'd suggest putting your stock box back in for further visits. No offense, but you probably should have done that in the beginning.. especially if you don't know your techs. Good luck.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ya i didnt know about the tune when i got it. I even asked the guy from carid if i need to get anything else. He said have the dealer flash it. So until i get the tune im better off with the stock one? And i have the injen one. Came with cai n sri. N also bought hydroshield. And if i use sri the heat shield.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Have the dealer flash it?? Lol yeah dont do that.. :what: Ive read that the Injen intake is the worst to have, many have had problems with that particular intake. Tune will fix it though, just go threw trifecta or one of their co-sellers. There's plenty of info on here about it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

Well b4 i ordered i did some research. Guess not enough. Buuuttttt....when i first ordered i wanted the secret weapon R one. But that was only for the 1.4l. Anyways, what i read up was the k&n have problems all the time. With their filters, pipes...etc plus u need to buy the ram or cai. Where as injen its both for one price. Which is normally not always a great idea. But this tune does the device when plugged in do it automaticly? Or do i need to have some baxkground on tuning for it to work proper?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

There is a GM bulletin about Cruzes that throw a code after an oil change. Basically it says to be sure the oil fill cap in on correctly. If it's on crooked it won't seal right and the the motor will suck air around the cap and throw a code.


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

See i was right, i forgot to say, when i got out of the car i had a feeling the cap wasnt on. So i lifted the hood and the caps wasnt on correctly. So i fixed it. Must have been that the cap was lose.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

An air intake will not void your warranty. No matter what they try to tell you.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Sounds like a lean code, which can be set by a CAI, but many motors also set lean dtc's if the oil fill cap is loose or even if the dipstick is not fully seated, which seem more likley in this case.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

DMac1988 said:


> See i was right, i forgot to say, when i got out of the car i had a feeling the cap wasnt on. So i lifted the hood and the caps wasnt on correctly. So i fixed it. Must have been that the cap was lose.


Unless you have a long, good service history with this dealer, switch. Also, give the dealer's management a call. You may also want to let GM know they screwed up the oil change. Apparently the Cruze isn't the easiest car to change the oil on when you're in a hurry.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> Unless you have a long, good service history with this dealer, switch. Also, give the dealer's management a call. You may also want to let GM know they screwed up the oil change. Apparently the Cruze isn't the easiest car to change the oil on when you're in a hurry.


This is the second instance reported here of the dealer service tech not installing the oil filler cap correctly. That's pretty lame for such an easy procedure.


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

Its stupid easy to place the cap on. I know its hard to change the oil filter because the fuel lines are right over the filter. If they scarch it at all it catches on fire.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm with everyone else. Call their management and tell them the techs are threatening you with a warranty void as a result of a modification that cannot cause you to void your warranty unless it can be proven that the part caused the failure or issue. Call GM and report the dealership as well, and find another one to go to. 

Stories like this are the reason why I will never let my dealer do my oil change even though I have at least 3 free ones lined up.


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh ya, i got 3 left. They tell me they use senthetic and full senthatic oil to give the car 12,000km b4 an oil change. And any other oil is every 5000km. Dont see how its possible.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Do it yourself, since this dealer has shown that they CANNOT do it correctly! It's very easy on these 1.4T cars to change the oil.


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have the 1.8l so ill have to watch out.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

sounds like you just need a new dealer,and really the cruze is by far one of th easiest cars to change oil on maybe try it yourself
just go to your parts store get some mobil 1 5 30w and a good filter and take your time its very simple


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The 1.8 should be even easier since there's no intercooler piping to partially obscure the oil filter.


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh i no its easy to to. Change oil. I always did it on my 05 n 09 ford focus ses zx4. N once was a mechanic myself. Ya mine should be easy. Just need to find someone who seals royal purple oil. Had it in my focus its amazing racing oil.


----------



## RedCruze (Sep 5, 2012)

*Oil cap blown off*

I just got my oil changed last week friday and drove the car home and parked it in the garage. After the holiday weekend when to used the car the Cruse stared to back out and heard topping noise. And the chech engine light came on. Long story short the oil cap popped. But not off just popped up and still firmly stuck with the reads I the remaining cap. This is the second issue we have had with the car and we just got it in January . The rear speak came defective from the factory. It took the techs at the dealer seven months to figure and replace the speaker. It was not right from the day it left the dealer. I just had the fire recalled complete on my car as well. I have also come to find heat duck tape was Used to "fix" something in that process... Seriously!!! I am now unable to go to work because I have to have them tow my car and miss work. The warranty for engine lights states if you drive the vehicle after the light your responsible.


----------



## RedCruze (Sep 5, 2012)

Might did that after it blew the cap half way out of the block.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like your dealer is incompetent. If it's possible, find a different dealer. If they can't even secure the oil cap properly, they shouldn't be trusted to do anything more complicated.


----------



## RedCruze (Sep 5, 2012)

The cap wasn't loose, it was still securely wedged in the block. It appears to me the internal pressure in the engine popped it.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

RedCruze said:


> The cap wasn't loose, it was still securely wedged in the block. It appears to me the internal pressure in the engine popped it.


This... i don't like to read considering the issues had with dipsticks popping years back on the cobalt. Thats either poor design or a **** of a lot of crankcase pressure.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

RedCruze said:


> I just got my oil changed last week friday and drove the car home and parked it in the garage. After the holiday weekend when to used the car the Cruse stared to back out and heard topping noise. And the chech engine light came on. Long story short the oil cap popped. But not off just popped up and still firmly stuck with the reads I the remaining cap. This is the second issue we have had with the car and we just got it in January . The rear speak came defective from the factory. It took the techs at the dealer seven months to figure and replace the speaker. It was not right from the day it left the dealer. I just had the fire recalled complete on my car as well. I have also come to find heat duck tape was Used to "fix" something in that process... Seriously!!! I am now unable to go to work because I have to have them tow my car and miss work. The warranty for engine lights states if you drive the vehicle after the light your responsible.




RedCruze,
I understand your concern with this issue. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as being able to assist you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

